# installation de Rtorrent

## mascottejack

Bonjour à tous ,

Voila je parcours un peu partout si il a pas un tuto pour installer Rtorrent sour gentoo mais ne vois pas,

Avez vous un liens, une idée ou le comment réussir a faire cet installe ,

en attendre de vos réponse, je vous en remercie d'ore et déja d'avance ,

Bonne journée,

Cordialement,

Mascottejack

----------

## El_Goretto

Avec emerge, un peu comme n'importe quel autre composant.

Il y a même un script init fourni, et un fichier de conf système dans /etc/conf.d pour donner l'utilisateur utilisé pour le faire tourner. Après, c'est une configuration de rtorrent normale, aucunement spécifique à gentoo (.rtorrent.rc).

N'oublie pas de mettre ton titre en forme selon nos conventions, stp.

----------

## mascottejack

Heu Merci oui " emerge " mais notre hosteur bloque le emerge pour sécurité mdr 

tu me dit dans /etc/ confi.d  de quoi ? se qui se trouve dans le dossiers téléchargé rutorrent ?

il a pas de fichier base pour mettre dans le msql et donc je pense qu'il a pas dedans de ficher  install.php ( j'ai un test.sh mais a priori c'est pas lui qui pourrais me faire le démarrage du serveur )

donc faut faire quoi pour l'installer et qu'il soit opérationnel , 

sur un espace web il se voit , ne demande pas de login ou passe et impossible de le faire fonctionné,

j'ai trouver le  rtorrent-0.9.2.tar.gz , mais ne trouve pas les commandes , voila ce que je cherche en faite la commande pour installer le rtorrent-0.9.2.tar.gz

derniere question, quand tu de pas oublie de mettre mon titre en forme , cela veux dire ? 

Désoler mais débutant pour ca   :Embarassed: 

Mascottejack

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Sans "emerge", Gentoo est inutilisable...

Quel est cet hébergeur qui LOL MDR bloque emerge ?

----------

## mascottejack

OVH , oui pourquoi ne pas laisser la commande "emerge" ouverte commedans le temps , 

les installations se fesait tres facilement mais ici c'est pas la joie , faut forcer l'emerge mais a ce moment,

si un sousis ce passe ben bonne chance pour le support qui est a ce moment payant ,

Meme difficulté pour installer la shoutchast , hors avant j'en installer tres rapidement en "emerge"

Et questions prix , ben c'est le moins cher je pense , donc ben on tente comme on peux ;

Merci

mascottejack

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Normalement, un serveur OVH Gentoo se gère comme une Gentoo (sauf qu'il vaut mieux scratcher cette Gentoo pour avoir la version officielle   :Twisted Evil:  )

Et donc, je ne comprends vraiment pas qu'emerge ne fonctionne pas !

Es-tu bien sûr d'être en "root" ? 

Pour le reste, je te conseille vivement de lire le manuel Gentoo, car un Gentoo, ce n'est pas "clic clic" comme Windows ou MacOS  :Wink: 

----------

## mascottejack

un exemple 

emerge rtorrent-0.9.2

[31;01m*[0mLa commande emerge a ete desactivee

[31;01m*[0mVous pouvez cependant l'utiliser au risque de casser le systeme

[31;01m*[0mEt de ne plus pouvoir installer les patchs fournis par OVH

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mThe emerge command has been disabled

[31;01m*[0mYou could always use it, but the system can be dammaged

[31;01m*[0mAnd the patch provide by OVH could be not installed

[33;01m

Continuer / Continue ? (y/n) [ n ] [0m

si tu fai oui , et bien mal barrer sauf si on s'y connais, personnellement ,

mes petites connaissances me coince legerement,

Donc ben je vois pas comment trouvé la solution malgré envoyé un mail au support technique en leur demandant le motifs du blocage de l'emerge et non pas sur le prix =)

Si ta une idée merci d'avance 

Mascottejack

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Si tu ne sais pas quoi faire... ne fais rien !

Et commence à apprendre en douceur Linux et Gentoo sur un ordi "normal", éventuellement dans une machine virtuelle.

Le support d'OVH ne te sera d'aucune utilité, il refuseront de t'aider, car Gentoo n'est pas fait pour ceux qui ne savent pas comment faire, ils dovent se débrouiller  :Wink: 

----------

## mascottejack

lolllllllll pas de panique , 

Je cherchais juste quelques lignes de commande d'installe et pas plus ,

a bientot, et merci de la réponse qui m'apporte pas grand choses, mais qui peux donner des idées pour les débutants =)

Merci

M.J

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonsoir,

Gentoo ne se résume pas à des incantations, il faut savoir ce qu'on fait, surtout sur un serveur... Un serveur mal configuré peut être un nid à malware et autres joyeusetés.

Donc, RTFM, mon grand  :Wink: 

----------

## mascottejack

Donc, RTFM, mon grand   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

RTFM = "lis ce p*ain de manuel..."

pour installer rtorrent, il suffit de faire "emerge rtorrent". C'est expliqué dans le manuel, que tout utilisateur Gentoo est sensé lire.

----------

## mascottejack

ok jvais lire 

mais RTFM, mon grand   :Question:  je vois pas ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Gentoo, ce n'est pas du "tout cuit". Désolé de jouer les durs, mais j'ai l'impression que tu ne comprends pas la sortie de l'instruction "emerge", qui est le B.A. BA de Gentoo. Lis bien le manuel, et si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas à en poser, nous les éclaircirons.

Et pourrais-tu, comme dit dans le premier message :

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> N'oublie pas de mettre ton titre en forme selon nos conventions, stp.

 

----------

## mascottejack

ah oui le sujet du message ( Sujet du message: installation de Rtorrent ) ca ? 

Heu été voir ton site,   informatique et musique , ouahhhhhhh,   on a la meme compétence , hihi toi en informatique ptete bien et en musique ?

Moi en informatique , questions gentoo me dit débutant et le reste la c'est tout autres choses , musique , ben pas le choix de le dire, super pro de pros avec plusieurs groupes folklorique et autres mais nous sommes hors sujet a ma demande d'aide de trouver les lignes de commandes pour installer le serveur rutorrent mdr 

J'ai plus facile de gerez mes 24 musiciens que le gentoo mdr

Bonne soirée,

Mascottejack

----------

## xaviermiller

Hihi, bonne soirée  :Wink: 

Essaie de passer outre le message OVH de emerge, ça devrait normalement passer.

Sinon, y a le WIKI : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/RTorrent

----------

## chris972

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Désolé de jouer les durs

 

Pourtant, quelle patience !

Perso, j'pourrais pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si on rejette tous les débutants, le forum perd un peu son but : l'entraide. Mais en tant que Gentoïste, nous avons le devoir d'aiguiller ces débutants vers la Vraie Voie Lumineuse : le Précieux Manuel  :Smile: 

----------

## chris972

Ouais, mais chacun sa façon de voir ou d'agir. Moi, je ne me sens pas d'aider quelqu'un qui manifestement n'a nulle intention de faire le moindre effort pour comprendre mais veut juste qu'on fasse son "job". Quand tu prends un serveur dédié, tu as l'obligation morale de tout mettre en oeuvre pour l'administrer en comprenant ce que tu fais. Dans le cas inverse, puisque tu payes une location, tu as les moyens de payer un infogérant. Sinon, tu es juste un parasite.

----------

## xaviermiller

Chris, je trouve tes interventions ces derniers jours un peu hard... pourrais-tu être un peu plus tolérant, je n'ai pas envie de modérer...

----------

## chris972

Tolérant ? Modérer ? J'aime !

Ceci dit, non, je ne changerai rien, fais ce que bon te semble, pour ce que ça m'importe...

----------

## xaviermiller

Je te rappelle quand même qu'on est sur un forum d'entraide, et il n'est pas interdit aux débutants de poser des questions. Si tu trouves les questions peu intéressantes, ok, mais n'interviens pas alors.

----------

